# Black Friday Storage VPS Offer 500GB only $3.50/mo 1Tb only $4.75/mo



## coreyman (Nov 24, 2017)

We allow anything that is legal including IRC and VPN, and we have our own ARIN assigned ip ranges! All storage nodes are configured in raid 6!

At BitAccel we strive to be transparent! Need proof? Check out some of our server information here - http://stats.bitaccel.com/

Our Servers are hosted in Dallas, TX - Carrier1 Facility!

*Storage 3*


1GB RAM
0 Swap
2x vCPU
500GB Raid5 HDD
Unlimited Transfer
1Gbps uplink
1x IPv4
OpenVZ/SolusVM
Coupon: BLACKFRIDAYSTOR
_$3.50/month
$42/year_
Order link (https://www.bitaccel.com/my/cart.php?a=add&pid=51&promocode=BLACKFRIDAYSTOR)

*Storage 4*


1GB RAM
0 Swap
2x vCPU
1000GB Raid5 HDD
Unlimited Transfer
1Gbps uplink
1x IPv4
OpenVZ/SolusVM
Coupon: BLACKFRIDAYSTOR
_$4.75/month
$57/year_
Order link (https://www.bitaccel.com/my/cart.php?a=add&pid=52&promocode=BLACKFRIDAYSTOR)

Remember to proceed with the checkout to see the final price in your cart!

Test IPv4: 104.255.99.104
Test IPv6: 2605:E480:0:4::2
Test file: http://bitaccel.com/100mb.test


----------



## coreyman (Nov 24, 2017)

Looks like the storage 3 link is somehow messed up, use this https://www.bitaccel.com/my/cart.php?a=add&pid=51&promocode=BLACKFRIDAYSTOR


----------

